# extended archery?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone has any info on an area i can go to for a chance at an elk i have never done the extended let alone never hunted elk before so i am new to this all together and i am just looking to get a cow for the meat or even a spike i dont care and i have never tagged out on any big game whatsoever and i would really like to change that this year so any info is appreciated


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I think you will stand your best chance of getting information by searching out other posts about it. Lots of hard work, little desire to share.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

are there elk on the front?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> are there elk on the front?


Not that I know of


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

alpinebowman said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > are there elk on the front?
> ...


That answers my questions thanks I wont waste my time


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

They are there...lots of work to get after them...parleys would be a good place to start...lots of STEEEEEP areas


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> are there elk on the front?


NO, they all go to the CWMU on the backside from Bountifull!! I watched the last bull make it over the top during the deer hunt. He blew a kiss at me as he crossed over!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > swbuckmaster said:
> ...


LOL,,, The elk are on almost every mountain in Utah. Just go hike and you'll see Elk turds on almost any sage brush area in the mountains.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > alpinebowman said:
> ...


how come i cant find any of those elk turds?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Too busy chastising and hen pecking new hunters asking questions on Internet forums? :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Too busy chastising and hen pecking new hunters asking questions on Internet forums? :shock:


hen pecking chastising... Im not :roll: it was a serious question.

Are there elk on the front? Ive never see them! :evil:

"How come If there are so many elk on every ridge cause of the poop someone says."

How come I haven't seen any poop or elk?? -)O(- 

now if he axed me if there are deer on the front I could honestly answer yes :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

now that alpinebowman is a lying wasatchfront elk poaching sucker. I know hes seen elk on the front!!! :O--O: He makes the elk as scarce as a Budweiser in your fridge! -_O-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Please don't chastise and hen peck my alcoholism. I only drink because I can't find any elk on the front........


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

LMAOFFFF!!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> now that alpinebowman is a lying wasatchfront elk poaching sucker. I know hes seen elk on the front!!! :O--O: He makes the elk as scarce as a Budweiser in your fridge! -_O-


They aren't scarce the elk are by the budweiser in the fridge :EAT:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > now that alpinebowman is a lying wasatchfront elk poaching sucker. I know hes seen elk on the front!!! :O--O: He makes the elk as scarce as a Budweiser in your fridge! -_O-
> ...


That's what I thought about my fridge, problem is I was 11 Budweiser's in and accidentally barbecued my kid's science project. Muskrats are chewy......


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Too busy chastising and hen pecking new hunters asking questions on Internet forums? :shock:
> ...


You really don't see elk sign when you hike? I'm not saying it is down on the foothills right in the cities, although a lot of times it is. I think you need to get out of that truck, it is hard to spot a poop from the hwy!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


I always thought it was left by the big bucks up there. I guess I dont know shnit.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I always thought there weren't any big bucks up there. Anyway,thats what you are always saying.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> I always thought there weren't any big bucks up there. Anyway,thats what you are always saying.


oo I forgot there are no big bucks in Utah especially on the front. :O•-:

Maybe if we had some SFW money and cut the heck out of the archery tags state wide we would. :O>>:

Maybe if we made the front a LE unit we would have some big bucks!! -_O-

Maybe if we would make it a 3 day archery hunt and cut the front into 29 MICROMANAGED UNITS we would have some big bucks!!! :O_D:

SCREW SFW!! :shock:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

bigboybdub said:


> i was wondering if anyone has any info on an area i can go to for a chance at an elk* i have never done the extended let alone never hunted elk before so i am new to this all together and i am just looking to get a cow for the meat or even a spike* i dont care and i have never tagged out on any big game whatsoever and i would really like to change that this year so any info is appreciated


i was mainly asking if it was worth my time to try i am willing and able to hike and to make my way to them and i can also pack it out by myself thanks for the info from those that were helpful


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you like Elk hunting it is worth it, if you are just wanting to get one for the freezer, go shoot a bunch of ducks. I'd say your chances are slim being that you would just now be getting started and you don't have a ton of time left. However if you are like me and just enjoy the mountains and love hunting after Elk then yes it is very worth it!!! I'm going out tomorrow!!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

A friend of mine stuck a hog tonight. 10x9 including eye guards, it has a crazy dropper right at the bur.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

bugchuker said:


> A friend of mine stuck a hog tonight. 10x9 including eye guards, it has a crazy dropper right at the bur.


YOU CAN'T JUST SAY THAT AND NOT POST A PIC! Let's see a pic and hear the story. Please include GPS coordinates as well of where it was taken.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

He's got a point......


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

here you go. the g2 on the far side is 19".


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

hahaha NICE! hopefully this is a real buck taken off the front!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

NICE BUCK


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Its absolutely a buck from the front, I took the pic.


----------

